# Christmas Bay wading?



## AstroFan1975 (May 7, 2012)

I'm looking to wade at the Kayak put into Christmas Bay, across from public beach access 5. Any idea of what the bottom is like in the area to the right of put in? Towards cold pass....Thank you.


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

Mud sand mix

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimParten (Apr 29, 2019)

Don’t stray to far from the grass line or you’ll sink up to your knees in mud


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Mud sand mix but when you hit mud it's like quicksand...


----------



## AstroFan1975 (May 7, 2012)

ok, so not wading in that area. thank you.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I see a lot of folks wading out by the stakes marking the cut to Churchill Bayou and they werenâ€™t boated there so they must have gotten through the muddy stretch or found a way around it. I also see waders hugging the shoreline more or less wading towards Churchill bayou. Just from kayaking there, there is a section thatâ€™s softer bottomed between the stakes to Churchill and the shoreline, but people do wade from that kayak launch out to about the stakes area. I donâ€™t see them going beyond the stakes, though. The other side of the stakes moving north is mostly firm and people wade there, but they take a boat or kayak to get over there.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

So many people down here now compared to 20+ years ago. It's pretty muddy all over, north side is good sand. If the tide is WAY up, I mean WAY up into the grass that is a good time to go. Have had some awesome wade trips when it is like that, literally walking through the saw grass kind of like fishing for bass in lily pads. snag snag. ...bam. Those reds get all up on there eating those snails on the grass.


----------



## TommyTom (May 26, 2016)

There are multiple other places to get in the water along the Blue Water Highway and the place you are referring to is my least productive. Send me a PM and I can let you know of some spots I like more.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroFan1975 (May 7, 2012)

TommyTom said:


> There are multiple other places to get in the water along the Blue Water Highway and the place you are referring to is my least productive. Send me a PM and I can let you know of some spots I like more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you..i send a DM


----------

